# 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?



## Stoney0066 (15. August 2016)

Aktuell habe ich an meinem Smartliner 150 einen 55 lbs Minn Kota Traxxis 12 V Motor verbaut. In naher Zukunft will ich mir aber einen Bugmotor mit iPilot verbauen. Die Frage ist nun, welche Stärke...?! Der Motor soll hauptsächlich zum Vertikalen und zum "Ankern" verwendet werden.

Hier für die Häfen reichen mir 55 lbs locker, ich würde mit dem Boot aber auch gerne mal in Holland, Hamburg, oder auf ähnlichen Gewässern fischen gehen... Jetzt ist die Frage, was brauche ich da an Schubkraft? Reichen mir da die 55 lbs 12 V oder sollte ich eher auf 24 V umrüsten?

Hab von den Gewässern dort absolut keine Ahnung, bzgl. Fließgeschwindigkeiten, Wind, Strömung, etc... 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand, der dort mit dem Boot unterwegs ist, ein paar Tipps diesbezüglich geben... 

Merci & Greetz
Sebastian


----------



## newmie2205 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Servus Basti!

Wenn du wirklich nur Ankern willst oder ihn zum Vertikalen benutzen möchtest, denke ich reicht der 12V - passende Batteriegröße vorausgesetzt, wenn bisschen Wind geht wird der dann schon recht hoch drehen um dich gut zu halten.

Wenn du Schleppen oder auch mal paar Meter fahren willst, musst du den 24V nehmen.

Wenn du 24V haben möchtest, dann warte auf den Minn Kota Ultrex, bei 12V nimmst den Motorguide Xi5...

VG
Andy


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Hey Andy!

Je nach Gewässer will ich auch mal paar Meter fahren, aber so oft kommt das nicht vor... Und wenn ich mal wohin fahre wo ich nur E-Motor nutzen darf, kommt halt noch der 55er Bugmotor hinten drauf... ;-)

Schleppen tu ich in der Regel nie...

Hm, der Ultrex sieht mal geil aus! Das wär was! Aber wird auch bestimmt ne gute Stange Geld kosten... 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh bis 2017 warten, da ich mir den neuen Haswing mit GPS mal anschauen will, falls der bis dahin irgendwann mal rauskommt...


----------



## newmie2205 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> kommt halt noch der 55er Bugmotor hinten drauf... ;-)



Haha das will ich sehen :q:vik: Ich glaube du meinst Heckmotor oder?

Ok, wenn du wirklich auch mal paar Meter fahren willst, dann würde ich bei deinem Bootsgewicht und die anvisierten Gewässer es in der Tat gleich "richtig" machen und auf 24V gehen. Und dann je nach Budget in dieser Reihenfolge: MinnKota Ultrex, Motorguide Xi5, Rest...


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Ups... |muahah: Ja klar, Heckmotor... |peinlich


----------



## volkerm (16. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Hast Du mal mit dem i-Pilot gefischt? Ich leider schon. Vielleicht ist die aktuelle Version besser, aber vor etwa 3 Jahren hat das System so aprupt eingesetzt und das Boot gedreht bzw. beschleunigt, dass ich mehr als einmal fast hin- bzw. rausgefallen wäre. Teste das bei Gelegenheit erstmal.


----------



## til (17. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*



volkerm schrieb:


> Hast Du mal mit dem i-Pilot gefischt? Ich leider schon. Vielleicht ist die aktuelle Version besser, aber vor etwa 3 Jahren hat das System so aprupt eingesetzt und das Boot gedreht bzw. beschleunigt, dass ich mehr als einmal fast hin- bzw. rausgefallen wäre. Teste das bei Gelegenheit erstmal.


Also beim Xi5 passiert das definitiv nicht, der spot lock ist sehr präzise und fast unmerklich. Man muss den Motor natürlich richtig kalibrieren, damit er die Richtung vom Bootsrumpf kennt.


----------



## caracho (17. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Abend.

Ich hab mein Terrova 12v wegen dem Xi5 12v verkauft und muss sagen das es die richtige Wahl war! Hab auch das Smartliner 150 ausgebaut und komme mit dem Xi5 12v bis Windstärke 3 gut zurecht. Hab auch 2x 12v 100ah Batterien für E-Motoren. Hab den Traxxis aber noch nie benutzt. Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Smartliner.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Sieht gut aus dein Boot!  Hast du es selbst lackiert oder lackieren lassen? Bin grad am überlegen ob Folie oder Lack.. Und ob selbst machen oder machen lassen...

Also wenn ich mich zwischen MK und MG entscheiden muss, dann wirds definitiv der xi5!

Bin aber noch am überlegen zu warten bis Haswing den Cayman mit GPS rausbringt... Das wäre preislich bestimmt ne Alternative... Aber mal abwarten ob da wirklich was kommt nächstes Jahr!


----------



## caracho (18. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus dein Boot!  Hast du es selbst lackiert oder lackieren lassen? Bin grad am überlegen ob Folie oder Lack.. Und ob selbst machen oder machen lassen...
> 
> Also wenn ich mich zwischen MK und MG entscheiden muss, dann wirds definitiv der xi5!
> 
> Bin aber noch am überlegen zu warten bis Haswing den Cayman mit GPS rausbringt... Das wäre preislich bestimmt ne Alternative... Aber mal abwarten ob da wirklich was kommt nächstes Jahr!



Hallo Stoney,

Habe es selbst gemacht, da ich Autolackierer bin:m War ein sehr aufwändige Lackierung, ist ein neuer Perleffekt Lack von Fiat. 

Bin auch mal auf den Haswing gespannt.....

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. August 2016)

*AW: 12 oder 24 V Bugmotor?*

Ja, Lackierer müsst man sein... ;-)


----------

